# Motobecane - Carbon or Aluminuim - Help needed !



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

So I'm torn between an Aluminum Champione and a Carbon Immortal. Champione has a better build kit for the money but I am very wary of the harsh ride in comparison to the Carbon Immortal. Any thoughts ???


----------



## Fynxsyndct (Nov 19, 2008)

All I have heard from my rider friends is go carbon if you can.
It is always cheaper to upgrade the components instead of a frame.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Get the Serpens 853 over both of those... much better all around.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

That was the other one on my mind...... It looks really sharp and I do love steel. Only thing is that they only have tripples right now. Guess I could deal with that......
Thanks !


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

PTV said:


> That was the other one on my mind...... It looks really sharp and I do love steel. Only thing is that they only have tripples right now. Guess I could deal with that......
> Thanks !



then pull off the triple ring and change the limits... your triple can turn to a double fast. I was a buyer of a Moto Le Champion... but its on the S-works now...


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

So I can just replace the triple ring with a double and adjust the derailluers ? Would I not also need a new shifter ?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

what he meant was, you don't have to use the smallest chainring on a triple.

or, you could swap the crankset for a double, and yeah, your existing f-der will work, as will your shifter - just set the limit screws appropriately so you don't accidentally drop the chain.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

*Decided on Champione SL...here's why:*

With my $1300 budget I decided on the Champione despite much of the advice I got. People were stressing the importance of the frame and that I can upgrade parts.....
I see it as the opposite. Neither the Serpens or the CF Immortal are my dream freames. They are nice but not dream frames. The parts on the Serpens are good - all Ultegra, but it's a tripple which isn't ideal and the rest of the parts are mainly just ok. The Carbon Immortal Pro has okay parts but heavy wheels and so so crank and 105 shifters rather than Ultegra etc. Don't get me wrong, I would have been delighted with either of those bikes and both represent stunning value for money. BUT If I bought either of those I could see myself replacing many of the componenets quite quickly.
So, I decided on the aluminum Champione SL. It has a killer parts package. FSA full carbon crank, Ultegra shifters and derailleurs, Awesome Ritchey WCS wheels and finishing kit. So my thinking is that ultimately I'll upgrade the frame. Sure, I may have to switch out the BB . headset, maybe front mech - but these parts are all solid parts that would not look out of place on a more expensive frame. 
Rather than buy the carbon or steel, then spend a bunch on new wheels and other componenets and still end up with a compromise I figured I buy the aluminum bike with the parts I'll keep until they break and save for a new frame that I can switch out some time in the next year. The Al frame is perfectly fine for now. After that it'll be my dream bike - which wouldn't be possible any time if I bought the Immortal or Serpens.


----------

